

New Book: Groupon's Biggest Deal Ever:The Inside Story - russtrpkovski
http://www.amazon.com/Groupons-Biggest-Deal-Ever-Unbelievable/dp/125000084X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1338696909&sr=1-1

======
russtrpkovski
Find the WSJ story on the deal at the link below:

[http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB1000142405270230364010...](http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424052702303640104577440580610986086-lMyQjAxMTAyMDAwMTEwNDEyWj.html)

